# Springtails



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Ok just wondering is it a good idea to put springail in your viv and have them live in the viv? I read that some people just take the culture and dume them into the viv, what are the ups and downs to this and what would you do?

Thanks
Brian Bannon


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I seed tanks and add them on occasion too.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

You should do both. I am really learning to appreciate springtails! They are SO SIMPLE. I love to play around and make new cultures in different ways whenever i have time. 

I just setup one with magnolia leaves,charcoal,coco,fish flakes,cucumber rine,and of course springtails.
Its pretty hardcore!

I also have them in my viv.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Depends on what kind of frog your talking about. I would do both with most frogs. I wouldn't do either with phyllobates (they won't eat them, and they get out of control fast!). I've no idea how epidobates/allobates (sp?) do with springtails, I'd imagine that at least tricolors would eat them but I don't know about the triv's/zapparo/silverstone. I just know my bicolor/aurotaenia's won't touch them.


-Tad


----------



## unbrokenchain42 (Dec 18, 2004)

my imitators spend hours hunting the corners where the springtails are most prolific. its very cool to know they are doing their thing and stalking their prey whenever they wish, and not just when I toss in ff's.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

I am still working on getting the springtails to start reproducing and actually living in the viv . . . right now, I add them once a week and wait to see what happens, but I think most of them get scarfed down by the frogs before they get a chance to bury themselves and proliferate!

I think I'm going to take a piece of charcoal or wood packed full of them and leave it in there for a while and see if that helps. 

My frogs love them!


----------



## felicitedanes (May 2, 2005)

I'm just trying springtails for the first time, and although the culture is thriving and the frogs seem to love them, there is SO much mold growing in the culture. It's peat and some sphagnum and charcoal with some brewers yeast and cucumber peels/slices. Is this normal? I'm not wild about the idea of my frogs ingesting a bunch of mold spores along with their food. 
Felicite


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I would take out the cucumbers and see if the mold goes away. I use just yeast, have great production, no mold. Fruit and veggies mold after some time, like in lobster roach cultures. 

Also, if you get the springs in the viv before you introduce frogs, it should give them a head start. Or make a seperate culture on the side, let it grow, then go ahead and put the whole culture in the viv.


----------



## felicitedanes (May 2, 2005)

The whole thing had a fuzzy carpet before I even added the cucumber parts, which was just a day or two ago. I figured it was the combo of yeast and such a wet environment? Maybe I just need to start over.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Hmm.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Correct me if i am wrong but dont the springtails eat the mold?


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds like your culture might be too damp! We have found our are doing better with some drainage, wet but not soaking.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I do both.


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

Will 'temperate' springtails establish themselves in the terrarium? I got some from ed's fly meat a couple of months ago that I presume to be temperate ones, and I add springtails *at least* once a week. I don't think they're procreating in there since they're of the temperate allocation.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

I think my springtails reproduce/thrive the most when there is *some* mold in the culture. Not necessarily a bunch but just a patch or too. 

-Tad


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

It depends what your temps are Kasey. Temperate springtails will breed at warmer temps, 78-80, but won't be very profolic and I could see all them getting eaten before a stable population was established. I seed my tanks with the tropical springtails available from http://www.flyculture.com and have never had a problem with getting populations established in my tanks as long as I place some under the substrate were the frogs can't eat them all or add them before adding frogs. My tanks stay in the 76-78 range. I still keep the temperate variety, but only as a additional food source that is not self sustaining in my tanks. I keep them near my AC to keep cool.

Felicite how much yeast/cucumber did you add? The food you add should be consumed with in 4 days, then more food added after 3 days.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I added some to one of my verts and two months later, they are still there, which is nice. On the other hand, when I added them to my 30, they just disappeared, my guess is the castis got to them


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks Jacob


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

*Ok*

Ok I have my viv set up and I am going to get the frogs in about 3-4 weeks is it ok to put some springtails in now? or is it to soon? because if it is I will put them in right away! so what do you think?

Thanks
Brian Bannon


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

*Re: Ok*



valcan222 said:


> Ok I have my viv set up and I am going to get the frogs in about 3-4 weeks is it ok to put some springtails in now? or is it to soon? because if it is I will put them in right away! so what do you think?
> 
> Thanks
> Brian Bannon


Go for it


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2005)

I was wondering if seeding a tank would still work if you had a false bottom? I mean, are they so tiny that they would work their way down through a screening and leca pellets and drown in the water below? Or would they stay more towards the surface? Also, do they have to be in leaf litter? Or will they survive if moss is covering the bottom of the tank?


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

When I recieved my culture of temperate springs, I flooded the culture with water and dumped the floating springs into my viv. I then used the rest of the culture to start a larger culture. I used coco fiber, peat moss, oak leaves and orchid bark mixture in a medium sized sterilite container. I keep it moist but not soaked. They will thrive on almost any organic material. I've had good results with flake fish food, yeast, mushrooms, uncooked pasta, potato slices and canteloupe skins.

I use a false bottom, but have about 4 inches of sustrate on top of it. It's been about a month since I seeded the viv and they are very well established in there. They seem to be feeding on the mold and decaying leaf litter. I talked with a reptile shop owner and he said he has trouble keeping spring established in tanks with false bottoms, so there might be something to consider. I think that having plenty of substrate is a plus as far as the springtails go.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

I read in another post that someones said they place an asparagus spear under a flat rock in thier viv and the springtails thrive. I would imagine this could be an effective way to sustain a springtail breeding site that the frogs can't get to.


----------



## MajorNickmo (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm going to try that tomorrow as I set up a new viv. My cobalt tincs don't get very excited when I put FF in the tank but they eat every single springtail they can find, like it's their job!


----------



## Drew (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd like to let them live in my leuc tank but everytime I put them in the leucs go on an exterminating spree and eat every last one. I just put in a ton the other day and I'd say they got half of them already. I put some in with the terribilis but they do not eat them at all.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

you need more leaf litter then....

S


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone else noticed this post was from 2005... There have been a couple polls that showed up as new ones lately that really are quite old... 

And I agree, more leaf litter. Many times it is more ideal to seed with springs and other isos when you first start the tank, that way they have time to establish before you stick frogs in there. Also, a clay substrate sometimes seems to help because pockets actually form that allow the isos to get away from the frogs periodically.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Springtaisl are phenominal... they eat the hell out of mold, and also expedite the breaking down of dead plant matter... if some leaves on your plants die, watch how quickly they dispose of it... they recycle the resources in your tank and your plants will flourish... they also seem to love munching on frog poop... not really anything I enjoy, but it helps the tank fo sho!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

ha Sarah,

I noticed. Tells me someone was actually using the Search Feature!!  to find info. Nothing says members cant dredge up old postings if they are still pertinent and have questions....and it always amuses me to see we are still considering the same questions we talked about years ago. I dont mind.

Springtails are thankfully even more 'appreciated' now then ever...

S


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok, I was a little worried... Thought you were slippin' there for a second.  I also don't have any problem with bringing up old posts as long as good discussion comes out of it.


----------



## t-o-l-o (Oct 21, 2008)

How long does it take for Springtails to proliferate and start to reproduce?

i am planing on adding them in my next tank before I add the frogs and was wondering how long i should wait in between the two. Thanks!


----------



## lonestarreptiles (Oct 22, 2008)

I just got some of them and i was wondering if I could dump the whole culture in charcoal and all and then pull the charcoal out aftera couple of days then put the frogs in. will the charcoal residue hurt the frogs.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I keep a lot of thumbnail species and they seem to always be on the search for them, so I make sure I seed my tanks and add springtails in their occasionally. They seem to do great in the tanks. Plus if you don't get a chance to feed the frogs you know their is something in the viv for them to munch on.
Pumilios also seem to do great on them as well. I had a male rio branco that loved springtails and he became quite fat from maily eating them.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

t-o-l-o said:


> How long does it take for Springtails to proliferate and start to reproduce?
> 
> i am planing on adding them in my next tank before I add the frogs and was wondering how long i should wait in between the two. Thanks!


All I know is aI have addd them a week before the frogs and I will find that the water collected in film containers are filled with small springtails in no time. Not sure the actually time they take to reproduce though


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

lonestarreptiles said:


> I just got some of them and i was wondering if I could dump the whole culture in charcoal and all and then pull the charcoal out aftera couple of days then put the frogs in. will the charcoal residue hurt the frogs.


I've dumped whole charcoal cultures in before. I just dumped it in and kind of buried the charcoal. There was pieces of it out and nothing ever happened to the frogs. It's harmless. Then again, if you don't want the mess I've also put a lot of water into my charcoal cultures and dumped them in as they float. That's the method I'm going to be sticking to because it doesn't make a huge charcoal mess in the tank.


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

just picked up some springtails today!does anybody have a problem with these getting out.ive read allot about getting ride of them in your home .so im guessing they are not great house pets.some people think they are parasites that harm humans .which is not true unless you have athelets feet!or mold on your face..............lol


i know it would be imposible to close up your tank good enough to keep these things in .has anyone had problems?


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

iridebmx said:


> just picked up some springtails today!does anybody have a problem with these getting out.ive read allot about getting ride of them in your home .so im guessing they are not great house pets.some people think they are parasites that harm humans .which is not true unless you have athelets feet!or mold on your face..............lol
> 
> 
> i know it would be imposible to close up your tank good enough to keep these things in .has anyone had problems?


I have not heard of any problems with them around the home. I think they would prefer a much more humid environment than the average humidity in my home. Maybe in a wet basement, or under a leaky sink? ? ?
Also, there are some that say that they can be 'parasitic to humans' but that goes against their whole behavior. Look at 'Relationship with Humans' Springtail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I have not noticed any escapee springtails around my tanks. Nothing like the fruit flies 


EDITED Because I spelt Parasitic wrong :O
Good luck!
Crystal


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I've not had any problems with them either. In fact I noticed they don't like to climb up the sides of the glass on my tank more than 2 inches up. I never see them near the top.


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

lonestarreptiles said:


> I just got some of them and i was wondering if I could dump the whole culture in charcoal and all and then pull the charcoal out aftera couple of days then put the frogs in. will the charcoal residue hurt the frogs.


Charcoal is an ingredient in the Atlanta Botanical Gardens substrate mix I purchase from Josh's Frogs... it is one of about 4 ingredients and you can clearly see small pieces of charcoal in there, so I can't imagine it would be harmful for the frogs.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i agree, i have a tank that has had that mix for a long time, it was created by Ron Galiardo when he was at teh Boa Barn, i have a tank setup that has had the same substrate for well over 10 years now with no ill effects.


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

joshsfrogs said:


> I seed tanks and add them on occasion too.


That is exactly what I do. I have some tanks that are fairly large that allow Springtails to reproduce and flourish to some degree. I add more as needed. Smaller tanks I add at every other feeding of FF's. Springtails are one of the best supplements to my frogs that I have been introduced too.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

i just made two cultures today of tropical springs one with peatmoss/orchid bark and one with spahgnum moss we will see which ones does best!!!!


----------



## georgiekittie (Jan 27, 2009)

;49417 said:


> I was wondering if seeding a tank would still work if you had a false bottom? I mean, are they so tiny that they would work their way down through a screening and leca pellets and drown in the water below? Or would they stay more towards the surface? Also, do they have to be in leaf litter? Or will they survive if moss is covering the bottom of the tank?


I have a viv with no frogs (I just got them and they are still in quarantine) and I added springtails a few weeks ago. I've been looking for them but haven't been able to see them at all. Then a few days ago I was checking the level of water in the false bottom and noticed these white patches floating around... and then they started jumping. It was the springtails! Is this normal? There are a lot of them, so they seem to be reproducing... but I still don't see any of them in the main body of my tank. Can they get back up there? Should I do anything about it?


----------



## georgiekittie (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone? Has anyone had this happen to them before?


----------



## georgiekittie (Jan 27, 2009)

Alright, I'm gonna ask here one more time and if no one answers, then I'll start a new thread. Should I just leave them in the false bottom or try to siphon them out or something?


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

they'll be ok


----------



## AFHokie03 (Mar 9, 2007)

I didn't see this come up at all so if it did, sorry. I have a new viv and if I wanted to seed with springtails do I NEED leaf litter? What else would they eat besides mold? I was planning on going with sphagnum topping for now and maybe add leaf litter latter if I didn't like the sphagnum. Could I just stick in a piece of cucumber or something in my actual viv?


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

they love moist fish food just watch the cheap ones are mostly ash


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

This is an old topic, but I feel it would be more appropriate to post here rather than starting a new thread just to ask a question. 

I was thinking about adding springtails to my viv and I was just wondering if leaf litter is absolutely necessary? I have a few inches of coco fiber/ABG mix with about an inch of moss on top of it. Would this be enough for the springs to do well in?


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

yumpster said:


> This is an old topic, but I feel it would be more appropriate to post here rather than starting a new thread just to ask a question.
> 
> I was thinking about adding springtails to my viv and I was just wondering if leaf litter is absolutely necessary? I have a few inches of coco fiber/ABG mix with about an inch of moss on top of it. Would this be enough for the springs to do well in?


you a bit off topic and should repost it as a new thread but to answer your question leaf litter is not a must. leaf litter is used for vivs that dont have moss andjust a soil bottom. springtails will hang out more in the soil not so much crawl on top of the moss so i started making my own vivs just soil mix and a few layers of leaf litter i often see my frogs under the leaves feeding on springs for weeks after iv added them. i use leaf litter for vivs with no moss.. froglet tanks so they can hide and have comfort. also some frogs get stressed out with dirt and moss gets stuck to their legs.


----------

